

Conks - c0nrad
http://c0nrad.io/conks/

======
q3k
Why is this interesting or news-worthy?

~~~
c0nrad
Meh. It's not really interesting or news-worthy. But it's an example of how
you can have fun learning. If it inspires someone else to pick up their old
game they were making, I'd be more than ecstatic.

------
c0nrad
It's Backbone.js with HTML5 canvas.

[http://github.com/c0nrad/conks](http://github.com/c0nrad/conks)

